# My son is LEAPing



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Guys,Just wanted to add to the roster-so far, in my family, my daughter, my dad, and now my son are LEAPing.He is 6 years old( almost!) and seems to have inherited the family curse.I'll let you know how he does....Hugs,Lisa


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

That's great...Lisa, does he have allergy's or something the matter with his stomach..He will have a wonderful support system..On the way to work I was thinking that it has been 9 months for me not going to the hospital..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

COMMENT: ________________________________________"...seems to have inherited the family curse..." ________________________________________The lab has his blood and we hav found it necessary to call in the inscrutable "Doctor Bombay" to assist. Should be able to help with this familial curse, but it may involve brain of bat, spleen of snake and some other exotica.No, no, no, not incantations...in his rotation diet.







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh boy, he will FREAK when I tell him what his rotation diet will start with!







He's already having a hard enough time staying away from the chocolate milk (his big comfort food).Donna,He's been getting tummy aches and the big D for the last couple of months. I kinda felt that he would be the next in line to go. He has a very sensitive system, just like me and his big sister. If I had to predict, I'd say my little nephew will be next... for the same reasons.Zachary will be glad to know his blood got there. We were looking for the FedEx drop off point in downtown Reno and guess what??? They had ALL the streets blocked off for Hot August Nights!!







(Do you know what that it, Mike?? All the people on the west coast bring their classic cars for a weeklong show. Todd is is HEAVEN! They usually even bring one of the drag racers they use on Bonneville Salt Flats and they even had Speed Racer's car last year. There are soooo many classic cars that they FILL all the casino parking lots- and that's about 10 large parking lots!) Anyway, I finally called Todd at work in desparation, asking him to find me another drop off not in downtown. He said that the guy hadn't come to their work yet, so I dropped off the blood at Nevada Bell to be taken!







I am sue they have never sent anything like that from there before! LOLHugs,Lisa- of the accursed family


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LISA! __________________________________________"All the people on the west coast bring their classic cars for a weeklong show. Todd is is HEAVEN!" __________________________________________And now that you told me I feel like I am in Purgatory!







Lucky SOB.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh my GOSH, Mike,It was GREAT!There were some beautiful cars there this year!Its always in the first couple of weeks in August (They'll set next year's date soon and I'll let you know)- maybe you can plan a business trip here at that time?Lake Tahoe has lots of doctors!!Hugs,Lisa


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,The RRW festival in Indy has a classic car show every year on the Saturday. I'll let you know the dates as soon as I get them.It's probably not as big as Lake Tahoe's, but it's closer to you and I'm sure you'll love it, there's always lots of custom work as well as vintage classics. Last year I saw one that was pink with blue flames. I took pictures.







Also there's always several greasers with their hogs hanging out there. Maybe if you come we could jitterbug!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Maybe if you come we could jitterbug! "At my age I don't think my hip and knee joints will move in opposing directions simultaneously anymore.







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

HI guys,We got Zachary's results!I am sooo glad we caught him early!!!Now remember that he is almost 6- so this is going to be not so easy for him:his reds are :cornrice colastring beans (no big loss there!)his yellows are:almondcow's milkeggnitratessalmon (he like this alot , so he is sad about that) shrimp (also no big loss)Ugh- between the milk, egg and corn, he is going to be a challenge when we go out. Thank heavens he is OK with wheat!!We have no $$$ right now to get different foods for his rotation to start (we get paid next Tuesday), so I will start him off just avoiding what he can't have and then we start next week.I'll post his progress too. But one thing I have noticed is how HUNGRY is is all of a sudden! He had so many tummy aches before that he didn't eat much. But he is very tall, just skinny- so maybe he'll fill out a bit.Hugs,Lisa


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Keep us posted Lisa


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Lisa,Zachary's lucky that he has you as a mom! He is going to get the proper care for his 'condition' and will not suffer like I did when growing up. Many parents (mine included) dismiss the stomach aches and diarrhea as being 'all in your head' and then growing up is a lot harder and more stressful than it should be. Too bad the LEAP test was not available 35 years ago -- it would have made quite a difference in my life!My 17 year old son is just starting with the IBS symptoms and I think he will be the next one to get tested. I had him to the doctor several weeks ago and they gave him some Levsin tablets to relieve some of the symptoms. They also did the usual battery of blood and stool tests and found nothing wrong (boy can I relate to that!). Like father like son!Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"But one thing I have noticed is how HUNGRY he is all of a sudden! "Yeah the reactions that occur in the gut which are provoked by those things in his diet are the effects of chemicals which are designed to evacuate the GI tract, in effect. One thing that does happen is not only is food more appealing when your belly don't hurt so much, but you are stopping the release of mediators which by design can make one not want to ingest anything. Since there are over 100 different ones, and everyone can thus have an alsmost infinite combination of different reactions and mediator rpofiles, not just histamine and serotonin, what happens varies. But it is quote natural for tyhe desire to eat to improve the longer you avoid a reaction.As a 50 year old who developed IBS as a kid like Zach, and never got anything but worse, and remember how it ruined so much of my life starting so young I have a terrible soft spot for the kiddies...not that I don't love all you big LEAPers too...but the Little LEAPERS are just special to me...so please keep me posted as you go along so that we can be sure to do our very best for him should he hit any rough spots.It's such an odd circumstance, too, that StephanieNL should be CONSTIPATION prone...in this case the acorn fell FAR from the tree!  MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Bob,Awww, thanks! I had alot of stomach aches as a child too , so I can relate. And I too was told it was all in my head or I just needed to be tougher and grit it out. We kinda traced my family's problems back to my grandfather and I wonder how far back it went before him... It sure does seem to run in families...Hi Mike,Today, Zach is starting to feel his "funky body cleanse" as WD40 called it. He is kinda down on energy, which is VERY unusual for him. He is almost always like "a mouse on a hot plate" as we like to say.I did have a question: he is reactive to cow's milk and then in Phase 3, he is supposed to eat American cheese. Is that right?I am so glad to hear that Stephanie is healthy thus far!







Hi Donna,Will keep you posted!







HUgs,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"I did have a question: he is reactive to cow's milk and then in Phase 3, he is supposed to eat American cheese. Is that right?"This would mean that, on the MRT assay, he must have come back POSITIVE for whole milk but NEGATIVE for American Cheese.This suggests that one or more of the milk fractions from pasteurized but unprocessed copw milk cused a reaction, BUT the fractions of processed American Cheese did not.So an oral challenge of American Cheese is appropriate. In simplest terms when you process a dairy product it becomes something else, and the antigenic properties are altered. Ditto, for example, "yogurt"....you can have a milk intolerant but yogurt tolerant profile.So yes introduce the American Cheese as indicated and do the same as always monitor response.The test results suggest that he will probably tolerate most Americn Cheese in moderation even if he cannot tolerate whole milk.These reactions are different that IgE allergic reactions....wherein he might be allergic to as milk protein and, unless the protein is altered by heating during processing, he would have an allergic reaction each and every time the protein is ingested.Make sense?MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Makes perfect sense!Thanks a bunch,Hugs,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Just checkin in....Is Zach going through a "feeling bad" phase or is he holding his own ground?MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Mike,He did go through that bad feeling and is now doing great!We found out that he can't eat oats either and that was in Phase 1 for him. We are going very low key, as we leave for my sister's wedding in a week and it will be near impossible to follow the phases then. But he is already so much better- its wonderful to see!THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!  Hugs,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Great!







As long as he sticks to the safe-list he should be OK with phase interruption. Just don't add any foods you have not yet tried or you may ruind the trip by accident.Now I am curious....about the oat.1. What happened when he ate oats?(what when where how etc)2. What form of oat did he eat?3. How much oat did it take to provoke whatever happened?4. What was the oat rank on the MRT (basically how far to the "right" on the chart...like 0 or closer to the yellow...)Would like to be able to asses the origin of the reaction (what probable type). He is neg to other grains?SO many q's for you sorryMNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Now we can add the 'Bobby5832708' family to the list of 'families with Multiple LEAPers'. My 17 year-old son, Bobby, had his blood drawn yesterday at the Signet facility so he can begin the LEAP program. Since I've had IBS-D for most of my life I know exactly what he is going through and I want to help him avoid spending a good part of his life on the toilet (like I did until I found the LEAP program). Bobby has had IBS-D symptoms for about a year now and they have gotten progressively worse to the point where they interfere with his daily life. He had to reschedule several college courses this semester because of his guts acting up. After going to the Primary Care Physician (HMO-speak for General Practitioner) and getting blood and stool tests (which came back normal) and several prescriptions (Levsin, Buspar, Bentyl, Compazine), and also after a visit to a GI specialist (more on that visit later) I decided to get him LEAP-tested so we can eliminate the problem instead of attempting to cover up the symptoms.The GI doc... I need some opinions on this one! The primary care doc decided that he needed to be seen by a GI specialist. The GI doc says the nausea and diarrhea is caused by excessive acid that is eating away at his esophagus and we need to do some diagnostic tests. He wants to:1. Put a camera down Bobbys throat to see what damage has been done to his esophagus because of the excessive acid. 2. Do an ultrasound of the gall bladder.3. Do a HIDA scan of the gall bladder. This is where they use some radioactive substance over a period of several hours to see if the gall bladder is working properly. Bobby told him about how anxiety kicks in and causes his guts to act up and also how sometimes he wakes up at night and has D-attacks for several hours and then everything clears up. I don't know how the GI doc came up with the excessive acid theory and also there are no abdominal pains or weight loss so how can he justify a HIDA scan? I can see doing an ultrasound test as it is non-invasive, but to inject a radioactive substance to do a test that may not be needed seems wrong to me. Also, putting a camera down his throat may be a relatively safe procedure, but my father had this procedure done several years ago and the camera punctured the esophagus and ended up down in the chest cavity. My father then had to have his esophagus fixed and went through more b.s. than he should have. I don't want my son to have this procedure done unless it is really necessary because of what happened to my father. Needless to say, I have cancelled the tests the GI doc wants to do. If they are really necessary we will wait a few months and schedule them again, but I don't really think these tests were necessary at all. There's that old saying "Like Father Like Son". With IBS I certainly DON'T want my son to follow in my footsteps. I will do everything I can to make sure he doesn't have to suffer like I did for all those years. Lisa, how is Zachary doing? Has he been sticking to the diet or has he 'cheated' a bit? I think one of the problems I may have with Bobby is that, depending on what his reactive foods are, he may try to cheat a little. Hey, it's not me sitting on the toilet! He can't wait to get the test results to see what is causing him the gut problems. Until later.....Bob


----------

